# My Urban Run in the city:) VIDEO 1080P Please



## shimonet (Oct 18, 2011)

Just an Ordinary Day! - YouTube


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

nice one, looks like Be'er Sheva.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

heh, urban rides are fun


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice. But tilt your camera up a little more so we can see further than 10 feet in front of your tire


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

It's obvious you have no regard for public safety. A few times pedestrians were put at risk, I think you have a bit more growing to do.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

SV11 said:


> It's obvious you have no regard for public safety. A few times pedestrians were put at risk, I think you have a bit more growing to do.


AGREED :thumbsup:


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

Did you watch the video? Lol. Not a race.

Nevermind, nice edit.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

LMAOOOO holyshitttt !! So sorry dude , i got this video mixed up with another video LOL...


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Wow, cool. Thanks for making mtbers look like real dicks.:thumbsup:


----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

SV11 said:


> It's obvious you have no regard for public safety. A few times pedestrians were put at risk, I think you have a bit more growing to do.


Couldn't agree more. Not a good look for Mountain Bikers buddy. :nono:


----------



## shimonet (Oct 18, 2011)

whodaphuck said:


> Wow, cool. Thanks for making mtbers look like real dicks.:thumbsup:


 haha


----------



## shimonet (Oct 18, 2011)

SV11 said:


> It's obvious you have no regard for public safety. A few times pedestrians were put at risk, I think you have a bit more growing to do.


It's obv you are joking...cause I have full control and I pay attention to every one I come across with...


----------



## shimonet (Oct 18, 2011)

iguanabartola said:


> Couldn't agree more. Not a good look for Mountain Bikers buddy. :nono:


I'm sorry I don't have a track with paper lines for me...so that's I do


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

what i found wild when i was there... there was more elevation going below see level then all my elevation where i live. next time i bring my dh bike.

http://forums.mtbr.com/eastern-canada/eastern-canadian-perspective-riding-somewhere-else-532251.html


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

shimonet said:


> It's obv you are joking...cause I have full control and I pay attention to every one I come across with...


Mate i love urban riding, i do it myself, but if you came at me on your bike like that out of a blind corner or out of one of the blind staircases like that i would do society a favour n pull you off your bike n kick your ass.

Its blokes like you that make the powers to be have to make laws for, seriously i could write a page on this but the video speaks for its self..

Anybody can ride their bike down lil staircases like that but most chose to do it where they dont put innocent bystanders at risk to be a hero.
What happens if you hit an unaware old person that has to make a split decision and makes the wrong one and steps in front of your bike and you hit them and break their hip and destroy the quality of their life..

I actually think that your ignorant comments like the one ive quoted makes it pointless even talking to you , cheers and good luck to the person or you take out being a hero.....:thumbsup:


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

hey tones go easy on the young lad... compared to the drivers out there he is doing quite well...


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

is it not against the law / breaking the law to ride a bike on a pavement/sidewalk/footpath in your country,,,, i know it is over here.


----------



## shimonet (Oct 18, 2011)

delirian said:


> is it not against the law / breaking the law to ride a bike on a pavement/sidewalk/footpath in your country,,,, i know it is over here.


Believe me...What I do is the last worry of the law people here...


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

You're all a bunch of f-ing pssy whipped pansies.

No need to ask permission to tear sh1t up where he lives. We should be so lucky. 

Y'all are so used to bullsh1t laws that you've started to enjoy them, eh?


----------



## shimonet (Oct 18, 2011)

recitio said:


> You're all a bunch of f-ing pssy whipped pansies.
> 
> No need to ask permission to tear **** up where he lives. We should be so lucky.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

recitio said:


> You're all a bunch of f-ing pssy whipped pansies.
> 
> No need to ask permission to tear sh1t up where he lives. We should be so lucky.
> 
> Y'all are so used to bullsh1t laws that you've started to enjoy them, eh?


No one gives a fark about him riding on the footpath, thats not the issue here. No one said you need persmission or whatever to ride on the sidewalk, seriously wtf are you on about.
What everyone is pissed about is him putting the pedestrians at risk, watch the duck'n vid!
You're encouragement indicates that you are just as reckless as the op, the fact that you condone his actions is very, very disturbing.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

singlesprocket said:


> hey tones go easy on the young lad... compared to the drivers out there he is doing quite well...


I would of done the same as tone, in fact probably more, why, the little sh!t has no respect!


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

recitio said:


> You're all a bunch of f-ing pssy whipped pansies.
> 
> No need to ask permission to tear sh1t up where he lives. We should be so lucky.
> 
> Y'all are so used to bullsh1t laws that you've started to enjoy them, eh?


No mate, ive been unlucky enough to see peoples lives changed in a split second and in two situations of close family members, ended in a split second, i happen to hate most rules and laws, but regardless of that i respect other human beings and i realise that no matter how much im looking out for them in situations like the OPs video, accidents can happen..


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Soo, angry? Should we also consider the street riders as reckless? Imagine Danny Mac dropping on top of you falling from an urban ledge.

And, oh yeah I noticed 4:38 too


----------



## shimonet (Oct 18, 2011)

Why you all pissed? I don't scare people for fun...I just got a full pack urban city with 300k people living here...and the only time I can shot is in the evening...Just leave your comments about me being reckless to yourself :/


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

shimonet said:


> Why you all pissed? I don't scare people for fun...I just got a full pack urban city with 300k people living here...and the only time I can shot is in the evening...Just leave your comments about me being reckless to yourself :/


Just as i said its very hard to educate the ignorant, you put up a video of you being a reckless hero on a public forum asking what do we think, and now your saying you dont want to hear comments about how disrespectful it looked.
Your poor and sorry story that you live in a ''full packed urban city of 300k'' is laughable, i live in a ''full packed'' city of 4.6 million people and i can find plenty of places to ride without riding in shopping centres, dodging through tables n chairs, riding down staircases with bewildered people facing you walkin up the stairs less than a foot away, hitting blind corners at pace, flying of stairs that have walls around them taking the risk that nobody is going to walk onto the stairs not knowing that some idiot is flying down them on a bike.
Its idiots like you that laws have to be made for, that you could have such little regard for other people says alot about the person you are and your maturity levels.:thumbsup:


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

The haters are right, you do need to tone it back a tad. It would be very unfortunate to hit a pedestrian and injure them...


----------



## shimonet (Oct 18, 2011)

Tone's said:


> Just as i said its very hard to educate the ignorant, you put up a video of you being a reckless hero on a public forum asking what do we think, and now your saying you dont want to hear comments about how disrespectful it looked.
> Your poor and sorry story that you live in a ''full packed urban city of 300k'' is laughable, i live in a ''full packed'' city of 4.6 million people and i can find plenty of places to ride without riding in shopping centres, dodging through tables n chairs, riding down staircases with bewildered people facing you walkin up the stairs less than a foot away, hitting blind corners at pace, flying of stairs that have walls around them taking the risk that nobody is going to walk onto the stairs not knowing that some idiot is flying down them on a bike.
> Its idiots like you that laws have to be made for, that you could have such little regard for other people says alot about the person you are and your maturity levels.:thumbsup:


Dude you don't even know me...just by me going on a bike you judge me...that's reckless!


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

shimonet said:


> Dude you don't even know me...just by me going on a bike you judge me...that's reckless!


Your probably a great guy and its great that you love havin fun and you ride well, but actions speak louder than words, i know of an old 83 year old bloke that was hit by a bike, his hip was broken badly and he had to move out of his home he wanted to spend the rest of his life in, he was forced in to a care facility and had to be looked after in there until he died, thats not cool....
As i said your most likely a great fun lovin dude that loves life, dont risk the quality of somebody elses just because you want to shred it up n have some fun, thats not cool, cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice video man!! Looks like fun. Seems to me you have good control of your bike, just make sure to keep your eyes and ears open when rounding those blind turns.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Loved the video, and urban DH.

I won't flame you like others, but there were a couple times where it looked like you made a pedestrian uncomfortable. This to me is the same as blowing past hikers on a multi-use trail, which for me is a big no no.


----------



## Scythe (Nov 23, 2011)

shimonet said:


> Dude you don't even know me...just by me going on a bike you judge me...that's reckless!


The video was enough to show us a glimpse of you. I live in Japan where it's packed, and still able to find urban spots without people.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

what country was this filmed / do you live then,,,, for the local cops and authorities to be so chilled about it, 
we used to always get chased and shouted at off the local police and concils when we used to ride bmx back in the day ha ha when i was young, we have even been shouted at and chased by the cops for riding our bikes on the footpath, when we were on our way home from the skate park. lucky for us though middleage cops arent quick enough to catch 15 year old kids on bmx's ha ha,


----------



## shimonet (Oct 18, 2011)

delirian said:


> what country was this filmed / do you live then,,,, for the local cops and authorities to be so chilled about it,
> we used to always get chased and shouted at off the local police and concils when we used to ride bmx back in the day ha ha when i was young, we have even been shouted at and chased by the cops for riding our bikes on the footpath, when we were on our way home from the skate park. lucky for us though middleage cops arent quick enough to catch 15 year old kids on bmx's ha ha,


Israel, i just don't see cops when I ride and when I do i just get ready to sprint if I hear the horn of the popo


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

isn there any trails near you, ive seen a few vids on here before of fun flowing rails in israel,,, didnt they open a bike park there not to long ago aswell, im sure i remember somthing about a new park over there.


----------



## shimonet (Oct 18, 2011)

delirian said:


> isn there any trails near you, ive seen a few vids on here before of fun flowing rails in israel,,, didnt they open a bike park there not to long ago aswell, im sure i remember somthing about a new park over there.


OFC we got trails here...some good ones, but I live at the south of the country and trails here are rare, you need to travel always by car to get to them and it's not comfort all the time,I got big mountains where I live so I always ride on different lines next to my house, awesome lines, but I like to do urban too, The feeling of going 30K from stairs makes me so doped

And I don't have anywhere else to do this other then where I just filmed...


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

shimonet said:


> I'm sorry I don't have a track with paper lines for me...so that's I do


LOL, this thread just keeps on getting funnier, one minute poor OP has no lines to ride, the next he has heaps of great ones next to his house :thumbsup:


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

shimonet said:


> OFC we got trails here...some good ones, but I live at the south of the country and trails here are rare, you need to travel always by car to get to them and it's not comfort all the time,I got big mountains where I live so I always ride on different lines next to my house, awesome lines, but I like to do urban too, The feeling of going 30K from stairs makes me so doped
> 
> And I don't have anywhere else to do this other then where I just filmed...


LOL, ''I got big mountains where i live so i always ride on different lines next to my house, AWESOME LINES'' LOL.....


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

I counted 12 people who had to get out of your way so you wouldn't hit them. Do you think any of them were impressed with your riding skills?

Good thing you were riding in a city where the obstacles will move out of your way.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

I would definitely be impressed and stop to watch him ride if I was on the streets.


----------



## shimonet (Oct 18, 2011)

StuLax18 said:


> I would definitely be impressed and stop to watch him ride if I was on the streets.


BTW...Most people who I come across with never mad at me...they are always really excited to see someone doing something a bit different and cool in my city,it's not strange for me to hear "WOW" or "Look at that" when I pass people on the street doing bunny or manual/wheelie, I don't know how it is somewhere else but in my region people like to see that and i get maybe 2 from every 100 people who get mad at me riding like that, so that's why I didn't stop, I'm a rational person, If people really hated that I would've stopped, but they don't so I don't stop too:thumbsup:


----------



## lolz (Sep 13, 2011)

I liked the riding quite a bit.


----------



## ypocat (Sep 19, 2012)

shimonet said:


> Just an Ordinary Day! - YouTube


Awesomeness.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

shimonet said:


> BTW...Most people who I come across with never mad at me...they are always really excited to see someone doing something a bit different and cool in my city,it's not strange for me to hear "WOW" or "Look at that" when I pass people on the street doing bunny or manual/wheelie, I don't know how it is somewhere else but in my region people like to see that and i get maybe 2 from every 100 people who get mad at me riding like that, so that's why I didn't stop, I'm a rational person, If people really hated that I would've stopped, but they don't so I don't stop too:thumbsup:


i wish peope in this country ( uk) were that chilled out. we always get abused by the 2 pole tosser brigade (hikers) when were out on the local moors, and thats riding legally on byways and bridalways, in extreme cases i have seen them boobytrap trails with barbed wire,,,, carpet grippers,,,,, 9" nails sticking up out of the soil.. and even remove stone from drystone walls to build a small blockage accross the trails. 
if only they could walk single file or 2 abreast there wouldnt be a problem cyclist or other trail users could get past easily and everyone would be happy, but nope not the 2pole tosser brigade they just have to walk 5 or 6 side by side across the trail totally blocking it, then insist on moaning when you come up behind them and ask to pass, lol


----------



## shimonet (Oct 18, 2011)

delirian said:


> i wish peope in this country ( uk) were that chilled out. we always get abused by the 2 pole tosser brigade (hikers) when were out on the local moors, and thats riding legally on byways and bridalways, in extreme cases i have seen them boobytrap trails with barbed wire,,,, carpet grippers,,,,, 9" nails sticking up out of the soil.. and even remove stone from drystone walls to build a small blockage accross the trails.
> if only they could walk single file or 2 abreast there wouldnt be a problem cyclist or other trail users could get past easily and everyone would be happy, but nope not the 2pole tosser brigade they just have to walk 5 or 6 side by side across the trail totally blocking it, then insist on moaning when you come up behind them and ask to pass, lol


Sounds horrible:S


----------



## Glory0rider (Oct 27, 2012)

Do you live somewhere up in France Shimonet?


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Glory0rider said:


> Do you live somewhere up in France Shimonet?


Israel.


----------



## shimonet (Oct 18, 2011)

Glory0rider said:


> Do you live somewhere up in France Shimonet?


No but my kick ass session will be in morzine in july/june next year


----------



## Glory0rider (Oct 27, 2012)

haha Super I'm riding in Les Orres. Not so very known but it's a very technical DHstation.


----------



## shimonet (Oct 18, 2011)

Glory0rider said:


> haha Super I'm riding in Les Orres. Not so very known but it's a very technical DHstation.


I would like very much to do Pavela in brazil...So sick


----------



## Glory0rider (Oct 27, 2012)

thaha I will be riding over a few weeks, but very local .
I want to have the mudd sensation, because this year was rather boring in the Alps


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Those who are bagging on the original poster for being reckless......lighten up, its just mountain biking.


----------

